# hi



## april frances (Jul 19, 2012)

How much is the average pay of a chef de partie in auckland


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

april frances said:


> How much is the average pay of a chef de partie in auckland


Hi April
Look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site - it will give you an idea of payscales.


----------

